# great prep for colonoscopy!!!!!



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey guys,Just had my first colonoscopy a couple of days ago. I just wanted to let everyone know that I used the Visicol pills for the prep and they were great, no upset stomach, vomiting etc. You just take them with either gingerale or water. Now, you do go to the loo ALOT but I had no cramping at all.As for the colonoscopy, they could not get me knocked out enough. They used Versed/Fentanyl combo and used the maximum amount and I was out of it but still talking up a storm, I even think I told the doc I loved him and I can remember praying, theres no telling what I said. I felt pain once and heard him say, ok hit her again, Boy I could not even stand up afterwards, the room looked sideways







, glad it's over though. And the diagnosis was 4 polyps, diverticulosis(thought I was to young for that) and an internal hemm, caused all that blood, yuk. OFFICIAL DIAGNOSIS is the lovely IBS







. Anyhoo, please try the Visicol for the prep, what a breeze.DF


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I wish I had that option. I've got the miralax stuff coming up. Not looking forward to this whole thing. I'm trying really, really, really hard not to reschedule this thing.....


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

The prep is hard... no matter what you take.. the running to the toilet is what is the killer.. Here it is... Stay out of the bathroom... and out of my way.... I take the Co-Lyte too and the first drinks aren't too bad... it is when you are into it.. and pooping too and trying to down those glasses... I just want to fling the jug out the window... The nice thing... about the Co-Lyte is... when done drinking it.. that after 2 hours except for an occasional poop... you are done with the running back and forth... and can usually get some rest in the night..Once the prep is over... that is the hardest part... really.. for me anyway...


----------

